# What have we come to?



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had to go to town today and pick up 900lbs of kibble and 300 lbs of chicken. I called my brother and told him I would meet him at Denny's for breakfast. We we seated and a guy about 25 was sitting at a tabl by us. A short time later his friend came in and they happily greeted each other with handshakes and hugs and how good it was to see each other. They sat down and withing a couple of minutes of talk, they were both texting with their cell phones. They did this the entire time we were eating. They were still doing it when we left. So this is the "Brave New World" we have???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So they were gay ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My wife and I were at a restaurant waiting to be seated there was another couple with a child prolly 8 or 10 years old also waiting to be seated the kid had a I phone and was playing a game wile they were waiting.
We were seated first shortly after they were also seated across from us.
My wife Renda said look at them people the kid's playing a game the wife is texting the dad is just sitting staring off into the restaurant. This went on for about 15 or 20 minutes till there food came. They had to tell the kid to stop playing with the phone and eat your food that was the only words I heard them say, they had to tell the kid 2 more time to put the phone down during the duration of the meal.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it's a miserable mess. These smart phones have made people way too accessible in one way yet highly inaccessible in other ways.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is the future???? No, No. This IS the future!!!!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

For me it got to the point I had to ban employees from carring personal cell phones during working hours. Some of the younger guys were texting or getting texts up to 10-15 times a day from their friends and girlfriends. 

Jeff's right texting is gay.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Not that this would come as a surprise....but I have trouble turning a cell phone on. I thought it was just for emergencies when the truck broke down in the middle of nowhere......but then you can never get a signal when that happens.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> For me it got to the point I had to ban employees from carring personal cell phones during working hours. Some of the younger guys were texting or getting texts up to 10-15 times a day from their friends and girlfriends.
> 
> Jeff's right texting is gay.


10-15 a day? That's nothing. I've had times where mine goes off for hours, and it makes me wonder, if they'd just call, how long we'd actually talk. Five minutes maybe.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> 10-15 a day? That's nothing. I've had times where mine goes off for hours, and it makes me wonder, if they'd just call, how long we'd actually talk. Five minutes maybe.


I'm sure it was only because they were at work. A man should only be on the phone for more than five minutes if he's trying to get some tail or is on hold ordering food.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to talk on the phone. I have moved all over, and have friends that are pretty far away.

I have one friend who will text me, usually because he is trying to be cool to the 23 year old he is trying to impress. Then I ignore the text and call him right back and tell him how gay it is.

I have worked in some of the most expensive high end nightclubs in the country. Nothing like getting shitty service because of the text argument that the server is having with her boyfriend. They are actually shocked when they get sent home or fired.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The day I use the text thingy on my phone all it's going to say is GoFKurcef.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There is a separate thingy for texting??? I wonder if my phone has one" I went to Radio Shack and told them I wanted a new phone. He started showing phones with all the little dodads on it and asked what I would like. I said the cheapest phone for talking. wham....$29.95....out the door with a $39.95 Majic Jack to boot good for a years service. Can talk all day every day, coast to coast, for $19.95 a year. Now that is my kind of science.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think they all have everything now. I'm supposed to be able to take pictures with mine too. :roll:
That ain't natural to take pictures with a phone. Why would I want a picture of someone's ear wax or tonsils? Not natural I tell ya!
To damn small to hit someone across the head with either. Not like a real phone that you could dern near hold with two hands. Siiiiiigh!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Yer talking about the first portables that had a battery pack about the size of a small suitcase..They worked better than the phones today.....and no one tried to steal them. LOL I bet half these kids never even seen one of those.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Yer talking about the first portables that had a battery pack about the size of a small suitcase..They worked better than the phones today.....and no one tried to steal them. LOL I bet half these kids never even seen one of those.



That's what my daughters had when they started driving. They weren't allowed to go anywhere without that suitcase phone.......and they damn well better answer when we called. (They did)
My son (26 now) is 11 yrs younger then my youngest girl. He walks around talking with phones in his ears at the same time he's using a computer that isn't much bigger then my cell phone. 
I guess one good thing with the movie/picture taking phones is my oldest daughter has one girl that's going to be a pistol. Daughter says her daughter better do a 360 with that movie phone to show her where she's at when she gets called. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Yer talking about the first portables that had a battery pack about the size of a small suitcase..They worked better than the phones today.....and no one tried to steal them. LOL I bet half these kids never even seen one of those.


I might still be a "kid" to ya Don, but I remember those. Took up the whole center seat of the truck and you could beat someone to death with it - I still have one from Star Tac in my truck back home. 

God this whole thread reminds me of talking to my mom. When I went home at Christmas, I realized my parents are too rural to have regular cell phone service.
I found a single spot in their house that I could send and receive texts and actual calls. In their living room by a large picture window - they don't heat this room in the winter.
So my mom sees me in there messing with my phone (was actually trying to get online to check my bank account) and asks me what I'm doing. I tell her, and she stops for a second and says "you can get on the internet with your phone?" Now realize my mom has never used a computer in her life, they still have a rotary phone (I got them a portable phone because grandma had a heart attack right before Christmas) and the words "online banking" were as foreign as Farsi.
Better yet, when my phone rang and I hit "ignore" - I got a lecture on how rude that was of me. I guess that makes sense considering they don't have caller ID on their house phone.

Going to my parents house kills me a little inside. It just serves to remind me of a simpler time in my life, when if I went to the store, nobody was calling me to ask where I was at or when I'd be home, I got home when I got there.

It's funny too, they're about as rural as you can get but aren't hard up for money whatsoever, so it's not that. They just choose to live without all this electronic leashing devices.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have always been simple. Get the cheapest phone, just use it for calling and sparingly at that. I hate being on the phone for chit-chat type stuff. Say what you gotta say, then good bye.

I dropped my phone in the grain pit this fall, while I was hauling rice. Hubby is always trying to get the best for me, so I upgraded somewhat, to a phone with the keyboard for texting and he got me a texting plan. Of course the dudes at Verizon were trying to unload the 4G crap, that would have been wasted on my tech inabilities. I don't need to check my email or FB from my phone for another hefty fee, so I declined. 

My cheap little phones always had good reception. I just read a review in Consumer Digest that says all the 3 and 4G phones suck for reception. A phone with sucky reception? And for $300+ to boot? WTF is the world coming to? Being able to hear and understand the person on the other end, is the point of a phone, is it not?

I'm already ready, to drop my texting plan. I just don't use it all that much. I do like being able to send and recieve pictures, having the baby and all. I just can't stand that you can't go anywhere without everyone with their face in their phone. Waiting rooms, restaurants, line at the grocery store. Shit, my own best friend was texting most of the time, during the Super Bowl instead of talking to me.

Kids are seriously irritating with their gadgets. When my teenager is home, I am tempted to strangle her with her ipod cord. I revoked her phone when she moved out and dad wont get her one. She has one she prepays herself for emergencies but no texting. She basicly takes over my phone when she is with me and has all her girlie friends texting her all day. 

It's just sad to see how disfunctional it makes families and you can't strike up a conversation with anyone in public anymore because they have their phone up their ass.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I might still be a "kid" to ya Don, but I remember those. Took up the whole center seat of the truck and you could beat someone to death with it - I still have one from Star Tac in my truck back home.
> 
> God this whole thread reminds me of talking to my mom. When I went home at Christmas, I realized my parents are too rural to have regular cell phone service.
> I found a single spot in their house that I could send and receive texts and actual calls. In their living room by a large picture window - they don't heat this room in the winter.
> ...


I love your parents...they must be great people from how you describe them and you are lucky to have been raised by such practical and wise folk. Be grateful you weren't that kid in the restaurant with the friggin cell phone at age 8. You could be a self centered, socially inept, behavioral nightmare with huge attachment issues and adhd and blah blah blah kind of kid, like every other kid being raised in this up and coming nation! Thats what we have become. god help us!
<<<soap box gone now, lol...
next:-#


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't have call waiting on my home phone. If I'm talking to someone , other than a business, and they put me on hold; I hang up. I don't have an answering machine. If I'm home, I'll answer the phone, if I'm not, I won't. I don't own a cell phone. However, I do carry one daily, it belongs to my employer. It does have call waiting, which I will not use. It does have an answering machine. I do have a message set up because it's required. If I call someone and get an answering machine, I hang up. I don't like to text. I don't send personal texts at all. I do recieve a few, business related, with accompanying photos of dog bites, drug busts or the moron of the month. They are not shared (against company policy). I leave the house Monday through Friday at 0515 to go to work. Even then I wonder what so many people find to talk about at that hour in the morning in their cars. I get the occasional call because the handlers know I get to the office early. I see these young Troopers as well. Most of them have two cell phones, the departments and their own. It's all they do is text, text text. I get on their butts in the training area. They are not permitted to answer their phone while working a problem. Drives me crazy, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a cell phone cause it's convenient for ME, not so I can be bothered by solicitors, surveys and bill collectors. It is fukin stupid to type/text something I can say 10x as fast. I still find myself opening the cell phone and waiting for a dial tone


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I thought it was just for emergencies when the truck broke down in the middle of nowhere......but then you can never get a signal when that happens
> 
> This is so red neck it’s great, Im jealous. I live in NJ I didn’t even know there was a middle of nowhere to break down in anymore. I would like to tell you that a true red neck would have a tool box and not a cell phone for when his truck broke down. But once you pop the hood of a 1990s or newer truck you realize there’s nothing you can do anymore with a tool box. But the good thing is you can now goggle what is wrong with the year and make of your truck and get the answer on your smart phone (if you have coverage). Or you can down load an app to help diagnose your problem.
> As far as the family you are speaking about, ya that’s the typical family now. My kids get to use Ipads/ Ipods for a limited amount of time. Much more limited than most. I came to the conclusion that it is just the evaluation of technology and not allowing them to use it would be the equivalent to your parents telling you can’t use one of those new telephone things when they got popular. Shit Don if someone told you 10 years ago you would be spending hours online in something called a dog chat room typing like a bitch all night would you have believed them? You only thought computers were on space ships.
> Texting is good as long as it is kept to a short sentence or question. Like “what time you gona get there?” Its better than a phone call because you can answer it at will.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kerry Foose said:


> I love your parents...they must be great people from how you describe them and you are lucky to have been raised by such practical and wise folk. Be grateful you weren't that kid in the restaurant with the friggin cell phone at age 8. You could be a self centered, socially inept, behavioral nightmare with huge attachment issues and adhd and blah blah blah kind of kid, like every other kid being raised in this up and coming nation! Thats what we have become. god help us!
> <<<soap box gone now, lol...
> next:-#


They're depression era (raised by my grandparents). If you don't truly NEED it, you don't get it. My oldest child is getting into that I want a cell phone, I want this, or that kind of crap... I'm sending him to their house for the summer to learn what working on a farm is and how being a lazy little asswipe here isn't going to fly. Ever fight with a kid for 3 hours to load a damn dishwasher? Hell, my parents still don't own a dishwasher, lucky little twerp.

What I find interesting is my husband was raised completely different from me, and ideally we are a world apart in a lot of things. I can live without a Iphone (I do have a droid but that was because it was free when my contract was up otherwise it'd be some cheap model phone) and all the new crap, and he doesn't. He's always on the damn phone, while I avoid answering mine unless it might be important. Going without isn't in his vocabulary - he's a spoiled brat, lol.

I will admit that I like texting to a degree, because I really hate talking on the phone.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Don Turnipseed said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was just for emergencies when the truck broke down in the middle of nowhere......but then you can never get a signal when that happens
> ...


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> They're depression era (raised by my grandparents). If you don't truly NEED it, you don't get it. My oldest child is getting into that I want a cell phone, I want this, or that kind of crap... I'm sending him to their house for the summer to learn what working on a farm is and how being a lazy little asswipe here isn't going to fly.



Although I am not depression era raised, I sometimes feel as though it were true lol, because I live my life that way and I do raise my kids with those very ideals.
Yeah, I am very unpopular with the teenage sector...but I really don't give a crap. It would not matter if they did have cell phones and stuff because I would still be hated, just on a more global level to share/text with all their social network buddies haha...
When there is whining...their is mucking. So guess what..lil to no whining anymore...works every time haha. So good for you, to grandmas house you go lil whipper snapper, lol.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That reminds me of something I was told once. 

Your kids can love and respect you, but they aren't your friend. If they're your friend, you're doing something wrong.

ETA: I do the same thing, whining = more chores. My 7 year old can do laundry (wash and dry), dishes, clean his room, clean the yard...whatever if he wants to break things or throw fits. That's something I learned from being married twice - teach the boys to do their own laundry and dishes and save some poor woman extra work.

But I'm mean, I make him do the dishes at least 3x a week (I split it between him and his brother) and make them fold their own laundry and put it away - and they're responsible for keeping their own rooms clean.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's something I learned from being married twice - teach the boys to do their own laundry and dishes and save some poor woman extra work.
> 
> Did you ever think this might be the thought process that lead you to not being married twice? Just saying :-\"


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No I doubt it. What I mean is my boys will know how to do their own things, rather than having to marry someone so they have a surrogate mama.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

OK that’s better. Thought you might be making future slaves! At least your sons will know how to do the laundry because I don’t think any chicks will know how to do it by then


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

All this texting complaining about texting is pretty funny.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not remember fighting for 3 hours with my parents for any reason at all. I do remember taking the beating rather than load the dishwasher, the dishwasher that I had to wash all the dishes before I could put them in this modern miracle. I just put them in the cabinet, clean and took a beating for being a smart ass. Imagine that.

Next time it takes more than 5 minutes, grab him by the hair and throw him in his room. Then, empty the room of everything fun while telling him what a nightmare he is. That works on some.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> OK that’s better. Thought you might be making future slaves! At least your sons will know how to do the laundry because I don’t think any chicks will know how to do it by then


No, not future slaves, LOL! Just looking at my male counter parts and realizing that doing laundry and dishes and cleaning up is solely my responsibility makes me think my boys could learn something valuable from that.
Not a complaint now that I don't work outside my home, but when I worked full time, nothing pissed me off more than coming home to a huge sink full of dirty dishes and cleaning up the party from the night before after working a graveyard shift.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> All this texting complaining about texting is pretty funny.


Du, hello, this aint texting, this is chatting. Texting real gay, chatting is regular gay


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I do not remember fighting for 3 hours with my parents for any reason at all.
> 
> 3 hours, hell after 2 minutes the belt was out or that stupid wooden spoon (I broke that thin in half) and my ass was running


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Du, hello, this aint texting, this is chatting. Texting real gay, chatting is regular gay


Is that like sayin..I'm not gay cuz I aint the one giving the bl## job ??


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Is that like sayin..I'm not gay cuz I aint the one giving the bl## job ??


 
:-k

I thought Clinton said they don’t count anyway


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> :-k
> 
> I thought Clinton said they don’t count anyway


Are you hittin on me ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Jeff Oehlsen said:
> 
> 
> > I do not remember fighting for 3 hours with my parents for any reason at all.
> ...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I can’t be cause according to you we are all 
receiver in here. One of us would have to be a texter to make it work


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Chris McDonald said:
> 
> 
> > You can't do that shit now, it's "child abuse". Being the only parent at home sets a new standard for challenges, they don't pull that kind of shit on their dad or my husband.
> ...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's still legal to "spank" your kids, but you can't do it with anything - like the belt or the spoon.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ashley Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Corporal punishment is still legal in the state of Idaho.
> ...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Alive and well in Minnesota not sure that grand parents, aunts, uncles, neighbors, nuns, or teachers or the occasional stranger can have a crack at kids any more but they used to


But you don't want a helper correcting your dog right ?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> But you don't want a helper correcting your dog right ?


Not so, only certain skilled helpers but there will be plans and discussions ahead of time how it will be handled so there no fall out.
The ****ers couldn't break me but I learned how to avoid and take a correction :twisted:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

My father was one of them "no warnings" father, it made the smacks seem like they came out of nowhere. Lousy foundation, I kept anticipating the correction.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> My father was one of them "no warnings" father, it made the smacks seem like they came out of nowhere. Lousy foundation, I kept anticipating the correction.



The warning was the swish of his belt going through the loops on his pants.
I still take my belt off "reeeely" slow so I don't scare the crap ouota myself. :lol:
"Anticipating" was the long wait for dad to get home when mom would say "Just wait till your father gets home". She was a very meek woman and couldn't handle us but she always kept her word on that one.:-o:-o


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I didn't experience a whole lot of beatings after about 14. I pretty much controlled what kind of punishment was handed out to the younger brothers and sisters.....and they didn't get what I got guaranteed. Seems I was the the dominate one in the pack at an early age. Actually, I think that is where I learned to teach dogs how to behave in the house so well. Also learned a lot about observed behavior in dogs. There is a good side to everything. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> My father was one of them "no warnings" father, it made the smacks seem like they came out of nowhere. Lousy foundation, I kept anticipating the correction.


You mean to tell me that some peoples parents gave them warnings before the whap upside the head? I feel gypped.

To go along with teaching my boys to take care of themselves, tonight I realized, my parents screwed me on basic handy man things.
I notice this while sitting here, wanting to take a shower for the last 3 hours and realizing I have no hot water because the pilot is out and won't re-light - not because I used it all on the laundry earlier. Then while checking on how to relight the stupid thing, I notice it reeks of gas where the furnace and hot water heater are - so now I"m patiently waiting on the gas company to come out and fix this shit.

All I wanted was a nice hot shower.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I was watching tv and I saw a commercial that just blew me away. The whole family is sitting at the dinner table eating. The wifes folks are sitting there asleep while the family is all texting each other instead of talking. My god, it is already to late. It has happened.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I was watching tv and I saw a commercial that just blew me away. The whole family is sitting at the dinner table eating. The wifes folks are sitting there asleep while the family is all texting each other instead of talking. My god, it is already to late. It has happened.


Don's idea of the apocalypse. 

Speaking of cell phones, did you know if you have a gas leak you need to not call the gas company from it from inside your house? Seriously, they told me as soon as I was done with the call to shut it off and not touch any lights.

So to go slightly back on topic, I've never dealt with gas heat before. My furnace is toast though, the safety switch that stops the gas when the pilot goes out is bad and they shut it down and put in a mandatory "fix this within 5 days or else" order on the front of it. Basement gas content was at 80% by the time they got here - I knew something smelled wrong. Dogs don't like gas leaks either, it really aggitated them and they took off out the door as soon as I opened it.

This is what we call improvement? Sure it might be more efficient and green and cleaner for the damn environment than burning wood - until your house blows up and burns to the ground.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is the apocolyps Ashley. Are you kidding me. I knew something was different about the younger generation. Those creatures with the huge heads and frail, shriveled up bodies aren't aliens.....they are us a few generations down the road. I knew something was different when I looked at the younger people. It is already showing. Frail Bodies, much bigger mouths to fit the bigger heads that will finish morphing as the cell phones go from small to huge.....which is already happening. Soon the sci fi flicks will be featuring *normal people like me and Bob!!!!.*


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the lone voices that say frankly I love my cell phone, I love my internet, I love texting, etc.... and I love having all on one device and no I'm not a tween or twenty something. I grew up in a rural area where our only phone was a party line phone that still had an operator on it to dial numbers for you, I went through all the technological changes that our world has as well and frankly I think we are better for it. Just think about it, nobody would have this forum except for that fact. Information is available on more things than ever before and even though there is a lot of crap out there as well, I believe that the tool is bettering our daily lives. That being said the simple thing is called RULES and BOUNDARIES. I don't answer my phone when it is family time, dinner time, etc. I have the same rules for my family. No texting or talking at dinner, no texting or talking while driving, no cell phone usage after you go to bed, etc. There is an off button on it. Additionally I set the same expectations for my responding to business and coworkers. I will not be "online" after or during certain times, I will not take business calls on Sunday, etc.. 
I just remember we all had to walk 5 miles in the snow uphill when I was "your age", Cars were considered tools of the devil and monstrosities compared to horses, and I'm sure the cave men bitched when someone invented a hammer to use instead of a rock.:wink:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

i use my phone a lot for e-mailing, and a little texting. 
I just really don't like when people whip out their phones at restaurants, or when you're having a conversation with them... especially if the person doesn't even say, "excuse me" or anything!
really rude! 

I also have Facebook set up so i get messages from facebook to my phone- because my boyfriend- who is sometimes in another country- and I can communicate through messaging (since phone calls are too expensive). 
so it's just like texting.

I'm with you Ashley- it's great in some ways, but bad in others...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That is something in the pro texting box though - $20 a month for unlimited text messaging. According to my last phone bill, I send, on average, 2000+ messages a month.
I get 750 minutes with my plan and free tmobile to tmobile/ nights and weekends after 9 PM - and I share them with someone else. Between two of us, we use maybe 500 minutes a month on the phone talking. When the total bill had over 5000 text messages. 

Texting is cheaper. Especially with my husband when he was in Germany. 15 cents per international text, $2 a minute to talk on the phone. Or both of you have smart phones with instant messenger and text for free all day, lol.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Try Vonage for international. I use MAGIC JACK for 20 bucks a year and can stay on the phone 24/7 coast to coast for that. When I am out doing stuff away from home, It is emergency only and I have to have the emergency because I don't turn the phone on. Don't get cell reception where I live anyway.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The warning was the swish of his belt going through the loops on his pants.
> I still take my belt off "reeeely" slow so I don't scare the crap ouota myself. :lol:
> "Anticipating" was the long wait for dad to get home when mom would say "Just wait till your father gets home". She was a very meek woman and couldn't handle us but she always kept her word on that one.:-o:-o


Belt? Hands on only


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Belt? Hands on only


Belt was dad for basic punishment. When he was really pissed it was the back of his hand. Mom used anything she got her hands on but she was so meek it just didn't have any effect. I've always said the poor woman should have stopped after 1-2 kids. Me being 3rd put her over the top. The next four just tightened up the straight jacket.
Dad said "we would have had a lot more if she didn't get her plumbing fixed". ](*,)
He was one of 16. Grandma died at 52.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley, how did the gas leak work out?
I blew up a furnace yrs ago because of a faulty "safety" switch. Burned the crap out of my hands and blew off my eyebrows along with my mutton chop sideburns, handle bar mustache and the front part of my hair....Hand a nice full head of curly hair back in the day. :lol:
My dad and one of my neighbors (both drunk on their asses) cut my wedding ring off with a hacksaw. both kept blaming their eye glasses when they'd nick me and kept swapping them with one another. ](*,)
Wife was 8 months preggers with the second child. She left the house crying and went to her mom's. She said "call me when the ring or the finger is off". 
:-k Wimmins is a curious lot! Gotta love em though! :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gas leak - uhm, dude came out with a tester, said to start opening windows because the house was 80% full of gas by the time he got there. Red tagged my furnace, spent the night without any heat - got enough heat from the landlord this morning because "I can't afford to fix that" - and the HVAC guy told her too bad because it's illegal to make us go without heat. But the city put a warning on it that it wasn't operational and they ahd 5 days to fix it or they were shutting my gas off completely.

Finally got the coveted shower I was waiting for (had no hot water, went to re-light the pilot and smelled the gas) when I found the gas leak around 2 AM and passed out.  It's been a hell of a long day.


----------

